# our "motorcaravan"



## thejoys (Sep 10, 2009)

here is the green goddess, 6.6 tons of greeness!!


----------



## Firefox (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like a great van. I don't mind about things being grand. I prefer the vans with a history and character, rather than the off the shelf models with air con and satellite TV 

Have you got any pics side on?


----------



## thejoys (Sep 10, 2009)

hi, there are many pic in the photos section under summer in the green goddess, i have been looking at your youtube vids, very interesting, is it finished now?


----------



## Firefox (Sep 10, 2009)

I only started a month ago, so I've posted as far as I've got. I hope to have most of the inside operational by xmas though 

Edit: Found your pics now:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7054-summer-green-goddess.html

There are some good ones, looks cool!


----------

